# HO Track Radius



## Fooch (11 mo ago)

Do any track manufacturers make HO scale track with less than 15" Radius?
I would like to put a circle of track on a 28" diameter round table.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Fooch said:


> Do any track manufacturers make HO scale track with less than 15" Radius?
> I would like to put a circle of track on a 28" diameter round table.


You can use flex track and make it less. I would suggest atlas flex track from what I've heard it's the most flexible and easiest to work with.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And be careful…..many model trains made today need a larger radius than what you’re planning….15” is already pretty tight….


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> And be careful…..many model trains made today need a larger radius than what you’re planning….15” is already pretty tight….


Sharper curves are fine if you choose appropriately sized equipment. I've done small HO layout projects with 13"-10"-9"-8" minimum radii.
Fleischman and Roco made 9.84" radius sectional track for the European market; don't know if those are still available. If you use flex-track try to avoid having track joints on the tightest curves.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

KATO made a 14-9/16 Unitrack curve. I don't think they still make it but it is still available in places but that won't work on 28" diameter.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Peco setrack ST-221 (first radius/code100) is only 14"3/4. It's very tight.
For example, I run successfully my Bachmann GP's on Trix C track curves first radius (14"1/4) as you can see:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Still won’t work on 28” table…..


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Still won’t work on 28” table…..



Nope probably the only thing that might work is by using flex track making sure to space the cuts and the soldering the joiners.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Wrong answer. So I deleted it. Sorry.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Fooch said:


> Do any track manufacturers make HO scale track with less than 15" Radius?
> I would like to put a circle of track on a 28" diameter round table.


Fooch;

If your space is that restricted, have you considered using a smaller scale?
N-scale or Z-scale would fit your small space much better than trying to shoehorn HO-scale into a tiny space. N-scale code 80 sectional track from Atlas comes in 9-3/4" radius & 11" radius. Z-scale even tighter.

Traction Fan.


----------



## Fooch (11 mo ago)

Thank you all for the feedback regarding my track radius question. It was extremely helpful. I guess the easiest thing to do is get a bigger table ha ha. I also was wondering how the radius in curved track is measured. Is it from the center of the track? The outer edge? The inside edge? Not sure. Thank you, Fooch


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

The radius in curved track is measured from the center of the track. 
An interesting link (hope so): *Radius? Diameter? How wide is that curve?*


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

Trying to join flex track on a minimum radius curve will also prove to be nightmarish.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Fooch said:


> Do any track manufacturers make HO scale track with less than 15" Radius?
> I would like to put a circle of track on a 28" diameter round table.


A single circle of track will have limited interest. Consider two circles with 10" and 12.5" radii to fit on your round table. I routinely run standard HO 40-ft cars and smaller 4-axle diesel power on 10" radii. Photo shows one of my small layouts with 10" and 13" radii on a 29"x35" platform.








To make those tight curves with flex-track: draw out the track radii (centerline and tie outlines) on a piece of thick corrugated cardboard. Use push-pins to hold the track in place, curving beyond what you actually need. If the flex-track has one looser rail, position that on the outside (widens the gauge slightly for the curve). Apply super glue sparingly at each rail and tie. Allow to set. Trim the ends off (the curve tends to widen at the ends) to make a uniform half-circle. Join two half-circles with rail joiners. I've done this before with good results.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Fooch said:


> Thank you all for the feedback regarding my track radius question. It was extremely helpful. I guess the easiest thing to do is get a bigger table ha ha. I also was wondering how the radius in curved track is measured. Is it from the center of the track? The outer edge? The inside edge? Not sure. Thank you, Fooch


Without knowing where this table is located in the house, is getting a slightly bigger table out of the question? The KATO and Peco tracks mentioned are both just under 15" radius.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Ace said:


> Photo shows one of my small layouts with 10" and 13" radii on a 29"x35" platform.


Awesome layout ! Could you post more photos of your small layouts ? Maybe in another thread ?


----------

